# 'Rosemary's Baby' lullaby music?



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

Does anyone have or know where I can get the song from the opening of "Rosemary's Baby"? It's the one that is a lullaby (la la la la) with Mia Farrow singing it...


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's one:

http://sweetnothing025.blogspot.com/2007/01/movie-music.html


Found it here for registered members:

http://ranton3000.multiply.com/music/item/261


----------



## Hellbound Alleee (Sep 30, 2007)

I know where.

Currently can't send links for my post yet, but go to PhilX Milstein dot com slash probe slash 03 dot h t m. 

Scroll down to april 7th.

It has:



Claudine Longet singing Lullaby
Enoch Light Orchestra's version
The Harvey Averne Dozen
and Chuck Steven's "Pray for Rosemary's Baby."


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I think they wanted the soundtrack original version.


----------

